# CAF Houston Wing Air Show



## Donivanp (Apr 6, 2016)

Our annual air show for the Houston Wing CAF will be April 16/17. If your in the area it will be a West Houston airport.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2016)

don't forget your camera...


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 16, 2016)

Weather kept many from flying in, both here and at there hope ports.












The below is a Kate built out og an AT-6 and a BT-13. Go figure.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 16, 2016)

This little U-45C was one of my favorite.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2016)

Excellent!

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2016)




----------

